# [V]AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition 125W, 4x 2.60GHz - Neu



## collysucker (10. Mai 2009)

Ich verkaufe meinen AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition 4x 2.60GHz (tray) - noch nie benutzt und neu! 

Er kommt aus einem Gewinnspiel, wurde noch nie benutzt und ist in noch in der Coolermaster-Tray-CPU-Verpackungsschiene.

Bei Interesse einfach eine Email mit meinem Nickname (collysucker) [at] googlemail . com


----------



## collysucker (11. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110388833017


----------

